# Nutrition as an Ectomorph



## zROgravity (Apr 13, 2015)

Its been awhile since I've been on here. The last time I posted anything I was contemplating "STX" to gain mass. I had a lot of people tell me that I needed to eat more, lift heavier blah blah blah. Let me tell you something, although they were essentially correct, I lacked the details. As an ectomorph I can burn calories just sitting here typing this sentence. So I need foods that will burn slowly for my main meals breakfast, lunch, and dinner. I hope this message really gets out to the ectomorphs on the site looking for some real help and someone that they can relate to. If you know someone who is having trouble putting on mass please have them read this man I cant tell you how much time I could of saved if I knew where to find this info. It is out there but people will actually charge you for the info. **** that let me give it to you straight right here right now.

We are ectomorphs. Skinny guys. Some call themselves "Hard Gainers". Everybody is hard gainer so quit calling yourself that. Look around the gym next time your there, everyone has goal and are trying HARD to get there. I know why you say it though. 5'10" to 6' about 140lbs. 150lbs. Hit the gym hard doing drop sets about 4 to 5 times a week and eat as much at lunch and dinner as you can. You know im right I was there. Now let me be clear....

THAT IS THE WRONG WAY TO GAIN BRAH!!!!!!

Are you ready for the real way? training wont be the hard part... Eating is going to be the hard part trust me..

Lets start off with nutrition. Please read on if your serious, you don't need the steroids man you can put on mass naturally!

Step 1. it doesn't matter how many meals you eat a day if your not getting your macros. what are macros? Calories, total fat, total carbs, and protein. Count your MACROS!! 

Step 2. Knowledge of main meals and between meals. This is simple. 
Main Meals = Slow digesting carbs or complex carbs
Between meals = fast digesting carbs or simple carbs

Step 3. Timing your meals! for breakfast I make a shake that gives me 1,000 calories, 66g of fat, 78g of carbs, and 65g of protein.
between breakfast and lunch I eat a potato. at lunch I have two bologna sandwiches on white bread with 3tbsp. of olive oil. if its a workout day I have a post workout meal which is, a whey protein shake, potato, and Gatorade. in between post workout and dinner I have 4 tbsp. of peanut butter. at dinner I have whatever the wife cooks with 3 more tbsp. of olive oil. and finally before bed I have 1/2 cup of cottage cheese.

Step 4. this is the part that sucks. youll have to have the money to afford the food you need... most of my nutrition is quaker oats, peanut butter, potatoes, olive oil, you know cheap stuff but the protein can run you about 20$ a bottle from walmart. so put back money for restock when the time comes.. I cant help you here. this part is all you.

Step 5. the workouts. You only need to be working out 3 times a week. quit doing isolation workouts and splits. you need to be doing full body workouts 3 times a week, Monday, Wednesday, and Friday. here is what the workout will look like.
Monday= bench press: 3 sets of 5 with one minute rests between sets
              squat: 3 sets of 5 with one minute rests between sets
               dead lift: 1 set of 5
Wednesday= overhead press: 3 sets of 5 with one minute rests between sets
                    rows: 3 sets of 5 with one minute rests between sets
                    power cleans: 3 sets of 5 with one minute rests between sets
                     squats: 3 sets of 5 with one minute rests between sets
Friday = same as Monday

only 2 workouts that alternate between the days. you will be doing a progressive loading workout. this means every workout you will add a little more weight, not a lot!! just a little more each time..

this is the plan. this is how you gain mass as a skinny guy I ****ing figured it out bro im almost 150lbs. and still slowly gaining but im gaining!! 

if you need more detail about any of this message and ill be more than happy to help please DONT GO BUYING ANY BULLSHIT ON THE INTERNET!!!


----------



## Ezskanken (Apr 13, 2015)

The main thing ecto's need to do to put on weight is eat a big ass meal right before bed.  Or the good ol' home made gainer shake.

1/2 cup - 1 cup old fashioned oats blended into powder
2 scoops whey protein
2 Tablespoons Natty PB
1 Tablespoon EVOO
Whole Milk or Half & Half (If you aint scared) to mix it enough to drink easily

Shit 3 of those a day you'll be golden, on top of your meals of course.

Training is subjective IMO.  Not everyone is the same.


----------



## zROgravity (Apr 14, 2015)

my shake is similar:
1 cup milk 
1 scoop whey isolate 
2 tbsp. coconut oil
2 tbsp. peanut butter
1 banana 
1/2 of oats
2 large eggs
a little water to liquefy

this is my breakfast every morning and it taste delicious!!!


----------



## zROgravity (Apr 14, 2015)

I forgot a step there a really important one. you need to keep a training and nutrition log. every set you do every meal you eat log it however you need to. this will not only help you keep track throughout the day but also hold you accountable for missing meals or workouts. if this is to much for you then your going to have a really hard time actually taking on the challenge of gaining mass.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 14, 2015)

Holy shit we got thru to one! 

Awesome post zRO. Keep this train rolling and when the time comes for you to jump on a cycle you will blow the **** up


----------



## Ggeneral (Apr 18, 2015)

Can you clarify for me, maybe i'm not reading it right, but you said simple carbs in between meals? Why not complex carbs instead?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 19, 2015)

Ggeneral said:


> Can you clarify for me, maybe i'm not reading it right, but you said simple carbs in between meals? Why not complex carbs instead?


Why complex carbs?


----------



## Ggeneral (Apr 19, 2015)

I think I just misread the post. so you're eating complex carbs at meals because they digest slower, lasting till your next meal? Just clarifying that's all. Great post OP


----------



## Gator (Apr 19, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Why complex carbs?



Doesn't really matter, only difference is a matter of quick digestion or slow digestion. Carbs are carbs. Don't make it to complicated.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 19, 2015)

Ggeneral said:


> I think I just misread the post. so you're eating complex carbs at meals because they digest slower, lasting till your next meal? Just clarifying that's all. Great post OP



Complex or simple carbs only matters if you're a diabetic. Otherwise don't worry yourself with such nonsense. All Carbs will be converted to glucose regardless of if they're simple or complex so eat the carbs you like in amounts that you need


----------

